# Israeli women soldiers reprimanded for posing in underwear



## makeoutparadise (Jun 9, 2013)

> A group of Israeli soldiers have been disciplined after posting pictures of themselves in their underwear on Facebook in the latest social media embarrassment to hit Israel's armed forces.
> Israeli female soldiers have been disciplined after posting pictures of themselves in their underwear on Facebook in the latest social media embarrassment to hit Israel's armed forces.
> Robert Tait
> 
> ...




Oy Vey!!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2013)

Such fine, young recruits...


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2013)

Mega

introduce me


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 10, 2013)

inb4 military and weapon related sexual innuendo


----------



## Sarry (Jun 10, 2013)

How is this news?


----------



## Vermin (Jun 10, 2013)

i am so doing this  after getting enlisted 

(us wouldn't look down on it as much tho )


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 10, 2013)

Sarry said:


> How is this news?



The better question is how will the PLA female troops will respond


----------



## Sarry (Jun 10, 2013)

makeoutparadise said:


> The better question is how will the PLA female troops will respond




could count as PLA i suppose. 

....

But i do suppose this does show the Israeli army as being fair handed and not overly obsessed about appearances.


I am sure there's an entire large thread in Militaryphotos.net dedicated to female soldiers


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> Mega
> 
> introduce me



They're air defense network whores. Push buttons at arab airplanes that will never come or man 60 year old AAA guns. You don't want any part of that.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 10, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Push buttons at arab airplanes that will never come or man 60 year old AAA guns.



there's innuendo in here somewhere.


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> They're air defense network whores. Push buttons at arab airplanes that will never come or man 60 year old AAA guns. You don't want any part of that.



They can push my buttons. I guarantee I'll come.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 10, 2013)

Mega, how do you concentrate at work? 


Also more pics plz


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 10, 2013)

second from right is a massive qt


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> They can push my buttons. I guarantee I'll come.



Blue: Hey ladies wanna see my AAA guns?


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2013)

tbh they're more like B+ guns


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2013)

Israel has always produced some fine looking female soldiers:


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 10, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Israel has always produced some fine looking female soldiers:





There's just something about a chick in uniforms


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe a trip to Israel isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 10, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe a trip to Israel isn't such a bad idea.


*
LOVE CAN BLOOM ON THE BATTLEFEILD*


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 10, 2013)

They strike fear into their opposition with their bodies.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 10, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Mega, how do you concentrate at work?
> 
> 
> Also more pics plz



Ask and ye shall receive


*Spoiler*: __ 


























Last one is the only woman to have made it through Paratrooper combat training (there's no different physical standards for entry tests into frontline infantry units)


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 10, 2013)

Quality. Especially lefty in #6 and righty in #7.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

The Bath House needs a thread for sexy Jews.


----------



## TSC (Jun 10, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Ask and ye shall receive
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And teh Islamist countries hates Israel because...why? They're missing out on some good quality stuff. That or they just have poor taste.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 10, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> They're air defense network whores. Push buttons at arab airplanes that will never come or man 60 year old AAA guns. You don't want any part of that.



Would they be able to handle my rocket launcher?


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 10, 2013)

If you want just one reason as to why Nazism was such a fucked up ideology, look no further than to this thread xD


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> If you want just one reason as to why Nazism was such a fucked up ideology, look no further than to this thread xD



I don't know, man... I don't know if this is really enough.


----------



## Al Mudaari (Jun 10, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if they've all probably been discharged as this is quite embarrassing for Israel.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 10, 2013)

They look cute >//////> 

I can understand why'd they'd be upset though XD
Makes me wonder if they take their job seriously. They still might, and just wanted to do some sexy posing.


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2013)

Squad morale restored.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

They are like modern real life sirens. They will seduce you and then kill you. 

So that's why Israel has been beating us in the past. We better train some of our own.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Jun 10, 2013)

*They look like they joined the military only so they could make a set of sexy poses with rifles and uniforms for their instagram and facebook profiles or some other random shitty sites, but other then that, no way I take these bitches seriously on the account of actually fighting and defending someone or something. You have to be joking. *


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 10, 2013)

Guess I'll be the wildcard and say none of them bitches were cute. The only guns I saw on them were them noses. And they all were flat chest beasts. Wish I had more thumbs so I could give those titties four thumbs down.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't look at our women.  Don't humanize us in ways that are not callously helpful...   eyeroll


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 10, 2013)

they look nice

nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2013)

I follow a Tumblr entirely dedicated to hot Israeli soldiers :3

...

Female soldiers!


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 10, 2013)

Oy vey indeed


----------

